# Against the Darkmaster - a new Epic Fantasy MERP-inspired game



## Topramesk

Hi everyone, we’re really thrilled to introduce our new game: Against the Darkmaster 
We’ve been working hard on it, and playtesting it internally for quite a bit now, so as you can imagine, we’re very excited to finally be able to show it to you.

So, what are we talking about?

Against the Darkmaster is a d100 based, Epic Fantasy game, built for high adventure and heroic actions.
It’s inspired by the great, classic fantasy sagas (like _The Lord of the Rings_, _The Sword of Shannara_ or _The Wheel of Time_); 80s fantasy movies (like _Dragonslayer_, _The Beastmaster_ or _Krull_); the Power Metal aesthetics; and the great MERP/Rolemaster family of games. 

It started out as a simple fan-made revision of MERP, a collection of house rules and rulings straight out of our games. However, we soon realized that our project was growing on its own, and becoming something completely different. We had changed and rewritten so many  things, that we now had in our hands a new game.
So, Against the Darkmaster still shows its original roots but, rather than being a simple revision or clone of an older game, it’s something completely new. 

Here are the core elements of Against the Darkmaster:

Unified Mechanics: Against the Darkmaster uses a simple underlying mechanic for everything: you roll a percentile dice, add your bonus, and confront the result with a table to see the outcome of your character’s action. 
This makes the system very easy to learn and run, and allows for fast play, without having to sacrifice detail.

Customizable Characters: characters are created by combining  different Kins and Cultures with Vocations and Background Options. This allows you to build extremely variegated playing characters, and helps you bringing your character to life by letting you define the core elements of his past.

Flexible Magic System: an open magic system, that lets every character dabble into spell casting, regardless of his Vocation, and where specialists can Warp their spells, to obtain extraordinarily powerful effects.

Bloody Tactical Combat: Maim, stun and kill your foes! Completely revised Attack Tables and Critical Strikes make combat fast and brutal. In Against the Darkmaster every blow could be lethal, so pick you fights and tactics wisely.  

Travel & Exploration: travel has always played an important role in fantasy sagas, and in Against the Darkmaster each journey is an adventure on itself. Your characters will wander through wilderness and Darklands, face dangerous hazards, and find refuge in those few Safe Havens that still manage to resist the pernicious influence of the Darkmaster.

Character-Driven Play: a Passions & Drive system, designed to bring characters motivations and goals into play, helps you forge your character’s destiny exclusively through your choices, without compromising roleplaying immersion.

But there’s much more to it, as you will see by heading to our website and downloading the FREE Quickstart Rules of the game, containing everything you need to create your heroes and start your adventure against the hordes of the Darkmaster.

Let us know what you think about it, don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions, and stay tuned for more news about the game!


----------



## Topramesk

_The Beast of Willow Lake_, our introductory adventure for *Against the Darkmaster* is finally ready!

_A terrible beast stalks the woods around the sleepy town of Willow Lake. Only you can help the terrified villagers! But is the small town really as peaceful as it seems? Do you have what it takes to solve the mystery of The Beast of Willow Lake?_







The new Playtest Kit includes:
- _The Beast of Willow Lake_, an 30+ pages introductory scenario for 4 to 6 level one Characters, complete with gorgeous maps and detailed statistics of the faces, enemies and hazards your characters will encounter near the apparently peaceful town of Willow Lake.  
- Six pregenerated characters (each with a portrait, by our SOLIDTom), ready to jump into the adventure.

_The Beast of Willow Lake_ is the first adventure in the epic _Shadows of the Northern Woods_ campaign, that will be releasedwith the full game rules, but can also be played on its own, and can be easily adapted to most classic fantasy settings. 

The Playtest Kit is FREE to download from our website (together with the Quickstart Rules, including everything you need to start playing): https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/quickstart-and-downloads/

As usual, don't hesitate to contact us with your questions or advice! We’d love to hear tales from your gaming table, and to cheer with you for your Critical Strikes!


----------



## Topramesk

Hi everyone, we're back with some updates!


First, the *VsD Character Sheet* is now freely downloadable from our website for all registered users, together with the Quickstart Rules and the Introductory Scenario.


We also just posted a *Character Creation Tutorial* on the Against the Darkmaster blog, which will guide you through all the steps needed to create your hero.


An always on our blog, you can get a sneak peek of Against the Darkmaster's procedure for handling Travels and the Hazards your heroes will face in their epic journeys. 




That's all for now, but stay tuned for more news!


----------



## Dartavian

Definitely looking forward to seeing this hit the market!


----------



## Topramesk

Dartavian said:


> Definitely looking forward to seeing this hit the market!




Thank you!
The Kickstarter will (hopefully!) run in late 2019. 
In the meanwhile we're preparing a revised version of the Quickstart Rules (fixing some typos, incongruences and a few balance issues) that should be uploaded soon on our website. 
We are also about to launch a "beta playtest program", which will grant participants the opportunity to try out and discuss with us our playtest material, so keep an eye on our blog for future announcements!


----------



## Topramesk

It's time to level up! Our new tutorial will show you how character advancement works in Against the Darkmaster: https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2018/09/29/leveling-up-tutorial/


----------



## Topramesk

Rawr! Become a monster expert with "Epic Foes", our new series of articles, dedicated to anything monstrous! https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2018/10/06/epic-foes-part-1-monster-abilities/


----------



## Topramesk

Gather your friends around a cracking fire, shut all the windows and doors, because Jack O’ Lantern is bringing you some spooky treat...
Boooh!!!!
Meet the Merlocks!


----------



## Topramesk

Today we had a chat with the incredibly talented Marcin Sciólny, our lead character artist. We asked him about his sources of inspiration and found out where his love for fantasy begun. Check out his amazing art!

https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2018/11/04/meet-the-artist-part-1-marcin-s/


----------



## Topramesk

The new, updated and corrected version of the *Quickstart Rules* is ready for download. We made several small correction, fixed some typos, clarified some points and changed how a couple of rules work. All to give you the most polished, complete, and easy to play version of the Quickstart Rules we could create. And it's still free, so you can't beat the price!  

You can read what changed in the blogpost linked below, or grab the .pdf now from our Download section and see for yourself!

https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2018/11/10/back-in-black-revised-quickstart/


----------



## Topramesk

Join the _Against the Darkmaster_ Open Playtest Program! 


Help us shaping the game and gain access to exclusive playtest material and previews of the full rules on our new Discussion Boards: ​https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2018/11/18/the-open-playtest-begins-now/​​​


Only *you* can make the difference, in the fight Against the Darkmaster!


----------



## Topramesk

Not even character Vocations are safe from the Darkmaster's clutches!

After many internal discussions and much deliberation, we decided to remove the Strider Vocation, substituting it with a new Background Option.
Read about what led us to this difficult decision in our latest blog post: https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2018/11/25/the-strider-is-dead-long-live-the-strider/

And come tell us your thoughts and opinions on our discussion boards! https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/forum/


----------



## Topramesk

This week we interviewed Rich Longmore, our Creature Concept Artist, who breathed life into some of the most terrifying Darkmaster's servants!
Check out his work on the link below!
https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2018/12/01/meet-the-artist-part-ii-rich-l/


----------



## Topramesk

A new interview with Heraldo Mussolini, showcasing some of the stunning pieces he prepared for Against the Darkmaster! 

https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2018/12/22/meet-the-artist-part-iii-heraldo-m/


----------



## Topramesk

Tonight, Sunday 30/12 at 8pm MST don't miss the Against the Darkmaster live stream at Jowzam's Den Twitch channel! https://www.twitch.tv/jowzam


----------



## kesnir

Looking forward to checking this one out


----------



## Topramesk

kesnir said:


> Looking forward to checking this one out




Thank you, I hope you'll enjoy the Quickstart Rules! And remember, just ask if you have any questions!


----------



## Topramesk

Warrior or Rogue? Help us decide which Maedoc to use as one of our iconic characters! 

https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/01/06/maedoc-vs-maedoc/


----------



## Topramesk

Hi everyone!

We're having a very short survey on our website about some of the core game mechanics.

We'd really appreciate any feedback you can give us based on playing or reading the game, so if you have a couple of minutes to spare please consider taking it and making us know what you think about it.



You can find the survey right here: https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/forum/topic/passions-drive-survey/



Thank you for taking the time to fill it out, we're really looking forward to reading your feedbacks!


----------



## Topramesk

Ready your weapons!

Gandrell and Athelstane will teach you all there is to know about combat in VsD in our new tutorial: https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/01/20/the-darkmaster-arena-part-1-combat-example/



And remember, if you have any comment or question about the game, just ask us! Or come join our Discord Channel and chat with us: ​https://discord.gg/NScrZPw​​​


----------



## Topramesk

Athelstane and Gandrell face a formidable foe in their Battle at the Standing Stones! Will they survive the assault of the Dark Troll? 

https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/02/03/the-darkmaster-arena-part-2-extended-combat-example/


----------



## Topramesk

Ancient magic revealed! don't miss the additional Spell Lores available for download on our boards! 

*- Aspects of Nature:* Blending into the natural environment, taking the form of beasts and plants, and invoking the blessings of various spirits of nature.
*- Earth Mould:* Manipulating elemental Earth and Stone to attack with boulders and rockslides, crack open the very earth and stone, and shockwave the ground with powerful earthquakes.
*- Eldritch Might:* Channeling the power of magic to overcome the limits of the body, shielding it from harmful influences and allowing it to perform incredible tasks.
*- Sounds & Lights:* Creating beacon in the night and darkness where there’s light; sounding clatter where there’s hush and dropping silence where there’s clamor. Speaking unknown tongues.
​
https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/forum/topic/playtest-additional-spell-lores/

Let us know what you think about them!


----------



## Topramesk

Hi again everyone!

Recently we had a long chat with Matt, over at his Twitch channel Jowzam's Den, where we talked about what drove us to create _Against the Darkmaster_, our sources of inspirations and our plans for the Kickstarter. If you missed it, you can watch it on YouTube right here: https://youtu.be/0M3nQOaCdtE 

On the VsD blog you can also read the third part of our series of articles about combat, detailing the various types of opponents heroes will face in their adventures, and their different tactics and approaches to combat:
https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/02/18/the-darkmaster-arena-part-3-opponents-in-combat/


----------



## Topramesk

You don't have to be old to be wise! Take a look at the Sage, an optional Vocation for Low-Magic games that will be featured in the full _Against the Darkmaster_ Rules: https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/03/09/the-sage-a-low-magic-vocation/


----------



## Topramesk

New blog post! This time we talk about Save Rolls, some minor but pretty important changes in the game mechanics, and some anticipations of what's to come!
https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/03/23/revisiting-save-rolls/


----------



## Topramesk

Oops, we did it again! Learn everything about the upcoming Quickstart Deluxe and the demise of leather armors in our new blog post! 
https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/04/14/quickstart-deluxe-new-attack-tables/


----------



## Topramesk

The new, Deluxe version of the _Against the Darkmaster_ Quickstart Rules is finally live on DrivethruRPG!

If you already gave a look at our first Quicksart Rules, you'll find we've clarified some bits, added some options and streamlined the system even more, to let you jump straight into the action! Plus, you get a new cover by Tom and lots of fantastic B/W internal illustrations by the insanely talented artists working with us!



If you're new to _Against the Darkmaster_, with our 122 pages, fully illustrated Quickstart you get a complete, ready to play d100 based Epic Fantasy RPG, inspired by classic sagas like The Lord of the Rings and The Wheel of Time.

Create your hero, ready your dice and rise _Against the Darkmaster_!






Grab it NOW!


You want more? Download the FREE Playtest Kit from our website, including the introductory scenario The Beast of Willow Lake, plus 6 pregenerated characters to start playing immediately!


----------



## Topramesk

Learn how to make your Against the Darkmaster character truly unique by mastering Passions with our new article!

https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/05/05/fight-with-passion/

And, speaking of characters, grab our 6 freshly updated, Ready to Play Characters for free from DrivethruRPG!

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/274741/Against-the-Darkmaster--Ready-to-Play-Characters?src=Forums


----------



## Topramesk

Learn how to use Passions to turn a simple adventure hook into an epic saga, with our latest blog post!
​https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/05/19/choosing-your-passions/​​​


----------



## Topramesk

The secrets of the Great Enemy, the Darkmaster himself, revealed in our new blog post!









https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/06/09/the-great-enemy/


----------



## Topramesk

Only *3 days* left for a chance to win one of ours official Against the Darkmaster dicebags!








Follow the link for instructions on how to partecipate: bit.ly/31n7t1b


----------



## Topramesk

[FONT=&quot]The Against the Darkmaster Quickstart is now part of Exalted Funeral FREE RPG 2 sale! Get it for free and check out all the others free and discounted titles! [/FONT]

https://www.exaltedfuneral.com/prod...CyxJTxFlIxdL5u3Z1xt1-J9ctpXhVN8nr7vzJrCAOytDc


----------



## Topramesk

[FONT=&quot]We've released a Map Pack with all the maps from _The Beast of Willow Lake_ scenario (including a new "players' map" of the Willow Lake area), plus high detail tokens of the PCs, critters and major NPCs found in the adventure.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Perfect for playing on any virtual tabletop, or to be printed out and used in your next session![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]And the best part is that it's completely FREE! Get it on DrivethruRPG: https://bit.ly/2YOE6mx [/FONT]


----------



## Topramesk

We take a small break from our rules previews for a quick update on the status of the _Against the Darkmaster_ project, a sneak peek at our Full Rules cover, and some insights about our future releases!








https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/07/23/summer-update/https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2019/07/23/summer-update/


----------



## Topramesk

Against the Darkmaster has been approved by Kickstarter!






What does it mean?
What happens now?
When is the Kickstarter?

Read it all in our Summer Update - Part 2!


----------



## Topramesk

A quick look at one of the dozens adversaries you'll find in the Against the Darkmaster Rulebook, the unsettling Faceless Demon!






StackPath


----------



## Topramesk

Don't miss our interview with Matt Jowett *this Friday at 2pm CST*, over at the Grim and Perilous Gaming Twitch channel! We'll have some exclusive preview about the game, showcase some contents, and make a very special announcement!


----------



## Topramesk

As announced yesterday on our live interview with Matt Jowett, over at the Grim and Perilous Gaming Twitch channel, the Against the Darkmaster Kickstarter will launch on *October 22nd*.






In the interview we talked about the contents of the upcoming book and gave some insights on the Kickstarter campaign. You can watch it all here: Twitch

Spread the word, gather your companions. Your great quest Against the Darkmaster is about to begin!


----------



## Topramesk

Wondering what will be in the Core Rules? Check out our new video preview on YouTube!


----------



## Topramesk

Let's take a look at the two "advanced" Vocations included in the Core Book, the _Dabbler_ and the _Champion_, with our new blog post!


----------



## Topramesk

Sign up to our pre-launch Kickstarter page and be among the firsts to get notified when the campaign launches!

Coming soon: Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Less than a week to the Kickstarter! 

It's time to prepare for war and see how we handle large-scale battles in Against the Darkmaster: StackPath


----------



## Topramesk

Tuesday* Oct 22 at 11am ET* we will launch the Kickstarter campaign live on our YouTube channel, come and celebrate with us!


----------



## Topramesk

Valiant heroes, the time has finally come to stand together *Against the Darkmaster*!
The Kickstarter is LIVE!






With your help, this Kickstarter will let us bring to life a *600 pages long* hardcover rulebook, including everything both the GM and the players need to play.

We're talking about:


12 different Kins, 13 Cultures, 6 Vocations, and dozens of different Background Options;
Expanded rules for Travels, including camps and Safe Havens, where you can hide from the Darkmaster and perform various activities in between adventures;
Additional combat and weapon options, as well as more Critical Strikes tables;
Over 300 spells;
GM guidelines to help you running the game, building your setting and adventures, and creating your own Darkmaster;
A comprehensive Bestiary featuring more than 50 different creatures;
_Shadows of the Northern Woods_, an epic three-parts campaign

And much more!

Join the battle on Kickstarter and help us defeat the evil hordes of the Darkmaster!


----------



## Topramesk

*We are Funded* and have already unlocked our first Stretch Goal!






Yay! Thank you everyone!


----------



## Topramesk

Great news! The Defenders are back in town, GM Screens galore!

Update 4: Defenders Assemble! · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Second Stretch Goal: Unlocked! New Kin added to the Core Book!






Update 5: Another day, another Stretch Goal! · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Missed the Winds of War livestream yesterday? No problem, watch it now on Twitch!

Twitch


----------



## Topramesk

A monstrous update! 
Stay away from the shadows, Werewolves are on the prowl!

Update 9: Bark at the moon! · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Trick or Treat? A very special preview and a new Stretch Goal in today's update!







Update 10: Trick or Treat? · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

We've made some mock-ups of the Against the Darkmaster Spell Cards, and they look awesome!






Plus, we're like 6 Retweets away from unlocking _The Cauldron_ Stretch Goal!

Update 12: Spell Cards Mock-Up! · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Another Stretch Goal UNLOCKED!






Thank you everyone!


----------



## Topramesk

Want more _Against the Darkmaster_ in your life? We've got you covered! 
Check out these live events coming in the next few days directly to your screen:


 *Sunday 10th 10pm EST:* Winds of War, Episode 3 ();
*Monday 11th 3pm EST:* EncounterRoleplay Two-Shot adventure, part 1 (Twitch)
*Sunday 17th 11am EST:* Live Industry Q&A at Aethercon, Nik & Max will answer your questions live (Live Industry Q&A #23: Open Ended Games – AetherCon)
*Sunday 17th 2pm EST:* play The Beast of Willow Lake with the authors (https://aethercon.com/events/beast-of-willow-lake/)


----------



## Topramesk

New Update! 200% funded, Stretch Goal unlocked: short fiction written by fantasy author and game designer Paul Kidd!







Update 14: 200% funded, new Stretch Goal unlocked, and more! · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

*One Week* left to the end of the Kickstarter!

Last chance to get the Core Book at Kickstarter price, as well as all the exclusive goodies unlocked through the Stretch Goals.






Arise now heroes, for these will be the final days! Sword-days, red days! Spears shall be shaken, shields be splintered! Ride heroes, ride together Against the Darkmaster!

Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Less than 72 hour left!
Early Access PDF of the Core Book confirmed for all backers of Adventurer level and up.
Official Against the Darkmaster dice bags make a comeback as a special add-on!






Update 16: Early Access PDF and new Add-On revealed! · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

*Final 24 hours* and secret Stretch Goal revealed!






Last chance to get the Core Book at Kickstarter price!


----------



## Topramesk

Quick reminder that in the next few days backers should receive their Backerkit survey!

Update 19: BackerKit surveys are coming! · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Missed the Kickstarter? You can now Preorder _Against the Darkmaster_ from our Backerkit Store!






Pre-order Against the Darkmaster on BackerKit


----------



## Topramesk

The _Against the Darkmaster_ *Early Access rules* are finally ready!

Update 22: Early Access PDF incoming! · Against the Darkmaster

Check your inbox and leave your feedback here: Early Access Feedback


----------



## Topramesk

New update!
This month we talk about our progresses, guidelines for Champion and Chosen One backers who need to submit their character portrait commission, and the upcoming advenuture written by Scott Malthouse of _Romance of the Perilous Land_ fame!

Update 23: Progress Update - Custom Character Illustration Guidelines Sent · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Quick update on the current situation. Stay safe, people!

Update 24: Even Darkness Must Pass · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Great news heroes! Thanks to the valiant efforts of our *Other Selves* allies, the Quickstart Rules are now available in Spanish! Let's all fight together _Against the Darkmaster_!

DriveThruRPG.com - Other Selves - Against the Darkmaster - The Largest RPG Download Store!


----------



## Topramesk

Feast thine eyes on the new preview of the Core Rules!

Update 25: Character Creation Preview Incoming! · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Our Backerkit store is going to close on the 31st of May!
Last chance to get the Core Rules and the other _Against the Darkmaster_ goodies at our special Backerkit price!

--> LINK


----------



## Topramesk

Last call for preorders and add-ons! 

Backers check your surveys: last chance to update your orders and get those cool add-ons! 

Update 26: Last Call! · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

*48 hours remaining!*

Preorder now!


----------



## Topramesk

Good news everyone! We've received a lot of requests lately, so we're re-opening Preorders for a limited time!

Get them before they're gone!


----------



## Topramesk

New KS update - we suffered a small setback but we're back  on track! Plus, licensing information: publish your own Powered by Open00 creations!

Update 27: Progress Update and Licensing · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

The character sheet is probably the most important piece of players' equipment. That's why we asked UX designer Amber Marie to help us creating the best Against the Darkmaster character sheet ever. Come and watch her live on Twitch this wednesday! Twitch.tv/rocketorca


----------



## Topramesk

Layout almost done, Glynn Seal from MonkeyBlood Design & Publishing and UX designer Amber Seger join the team! Read all about it in our monthly progress update! 

Update 28: Monthly Update · Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

The digital version of the _Against the Darkmaster_ Core Rules is live! Backers check your emails: you should receive a DriveThruRPG link to download your copy.

Update 30: Digital copies delivery · Against the Darkmaster

And if you missed the Kickstarter, you can now grab your digital copy of the _Against the Darkmaster_ Core Rules on DriveThruRPG: 

Against the Darkmaster Core Rules - Open Ended Games, Inc. | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Topramesk

Ready to share your Powered by Open00 hacks and adventures? Our third party license in now live! 

Can't wait to see your awesome creations!

Open License – Against the Darkmaster


----------



## Topramesk

Back with our monthly KS update: all digital stretch goals are ready to download for backers of Adventurer Level or higher!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/openendedgames/against-the-darkmaster/posts/3079843


----------



## Topramesk

Hear ye! Hear ye! Our online store is finally open!

If you missed the Kickstarter you get another chance to grab a book and join the fight Against the Darkmaster right here: https://vsdarkmaster.com/shop/

Unfortunately, at the moment we still cannot ship to the UK, but our redcaps are working hard to find a solution to this problem!


----------



## Dartavian

Received my physical copy this weekend, absolutely a beautiful game book; 5-star Product. I hope this game gets the traction it deserves. I am looking forward to seeing what other products will be created/released using the Powered by Open00 Open License.

My group will be playing in a stripped down version of the Birthright Campaign Setting by TSR. Treating it as a generic party-based campaign, removing bloodlines, blood abilities & domain rules. Awnsheghliens of the setting will be denizens and commanders of the Dark Lord. 

I am curios to discover what campaign setting others will be using?


----------



## Topramesk

Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Topramesk

The Wheel turns and Ages come and pass -  a Kickstarter update and a few announcements about our future projects!









						Update 35: The Wheel Turns · Against the Darkmaster
					

Greetings, mighty heroes, and well met again. It seems only yesterday that we started this long journey together, and yet almost one year and a half have passed since we launched the Kickstarter. Much has changed since that fateful day and, thanks to your efforts, our dream has become a reality...




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Topramesk

We're deal of the day at DrivethruRPG! Get the Against the Darkmaster Core Rules PDF at a never seen before price!









						Against the Darkmaster Core Rules - Open Ended Games, Inc. | Against the Darkmaster | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Against the Darkmaster Core Rules - Your epic saga is about to begin! The Darkmaster, an immensely powerful being of pure Evil, threatens the world once aga




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Topramesk

Break the Silence! Face the perils of the Biting Woods and protect the people of Dawnfell from the attack of a vicious clan of Wild Trolls in The Silence of Dawnfell, a new scenario for Against the Darkmaster by award-winning author Scott Malthouse!









						The Silence of Dawnfell - Open Ended Games, Inc. | Against the Darkmaster | DriveThruRPG.com
					

The Silence of Dawnfell -  BREAK THE SILENCE! Silence has fallen over the town of Dawnfell. The enchanted ringing of Frostchime, the sacred bell t




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Topramesk

*Low stock alert!*
We're almost out of physical copies! It may be a while until they get a reprint, so if you haven't got your copy yet, hurry up and get it NOW, before they run out!
Use the SUMMER21 coupon code to get a whopping 25% off on any physical product (ends on July 1st)
https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/shop/


----------



## Topramesk

The 1.4 version of the Core Rules is here!
We've just updated the file, fixing some typos and incorporating the corrections in the Errata document. If you've already bought the PDF, the new version will be waiting for you on your DriveThruRPG account!


----------



## Topramesk

Legacy of Blood, a brand new adventure for Against the Darkmaster by Jonathan Hicks is now available on DriveThruRPG! Can you beat the minions of the Darkmaster in a desperate race against time? Can you survive the *Legacy of Blood*? 

Get it now! Legacy of Blood - Open Ended Games, Inc. | Against the Darkmaster | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Topramesk

Take a peek at the future of Against the Darkmaster, and prepare to unveil the Secrets of the Golden Throne in our latest blog post! (Amazing WIP by Heraldo Mussolini)

https://www.vsdarkmaster.com/2021/11/18/dreams-of-lore/


----------



## Topramesk

We're proud to announce that the _Against the Darkmaster_ Core Rules are currently featured in the latest Bundle of Holding *Indie Cornucopia 9*, alongside other top-quality small press TTRPGs such as _Ironsworn, Ultraviolet Grassland, Electric Bastionland, Impulse Drive_, and _Opera House_!

This means that for little more than $25 you'll get more than $125 worth of indie TTRPG goodness, AND in doing so you'll also help fight the pandemic, as part of your payment goes directly to Direct Relief charity!

Learn everything there's to know on the Bundle of Holding home page: http://bundleofholding.com/

And remember, the offer ends on Monday, December 13, so don't wait!


----------



## Topramesk

The Against the Darkmaster Roll20 sheet is finally live! Just search for Against the Darkmaster in the Character Sheet Template when creating your game and you're ready to fight the minions of Darkness!


----------



## Topramesk

The Against the Darkmaster Core Rules are live on Fantasy Grounds!



			Fantasy Grounds Forge


----------



## Topramesk

March Madness! The Against the Darkmaster Core Rules for Fantasy Grounds are 30% for the next week!

Fantasy Grounds Forge


----------



## Topramesk

Don't miss our live Q&A with Open Ended Games, tomorrow 25/3 at 22:00 GMT+1 on our official Discord server!









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Topramesk

Greetings heroes! We’re very pleased to announce that pre-orders for the second printing of the _Against the Darkmaster_ Core Rules are now *LIVE*!

The books are being printed right now, and will be distributed this summer. Please note that this pre-order is currently limited to the *US only*. We’ll have more info coming soon for our international customers.

Far more than a simple reprint, this revised edition of the _Against the Darkmaster_ Core Rules updates the book to version 1.5 of the PDF, integrating all compiled errata.

*FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY* all preorders will include a free copy of the _Against the Darkmaster_ GM Screen!

Do not tarry, hero! *PRE-ORDER NOW* and join the fight _Against the Darkmaster_!






						Against the Darkmaster Core Rules Revised Pre-Order – Against the Darkmaster
					






					www.vsdarkmaster.com


----------



## Zaroden

Topramesk said:


> Hi everyone, we’re really thrilled to introduce our new game: Against the Darkmaster
> We’ve been working hard on it, and playtesting it internally for quite a bit now, so as you can imagine, we’re very excited to finally be able to show it to you.
> 
> So, what are we talking about?
> 
> Against the Darkmaster is a d100 based, Epic Fantasy game, built for high adventure and heroic actions.
> It’s inspired by the great, classic fantasy sagas (like _The Lord of the Rings_, _The Sword of Shannara_ or _The Wheel of Time_); 80s fantasy movies (like _Dragonslayer_, _The Beastmaster_ or _Krull_); the Power Metal aesthetics; and the great MERP/Rolemaster family of games.
> 
> It started out as a simple fan-made revision of MERP, a collection of house rules and rulings straight out of our games. However, we soon realized that our project was growing on its own, and becoming something completely different. We had changed and rewritten so many  things, that we now had in our hands a new game.
> So, Against the Darkmaster still shows its original roots but, rather than being a simple revision or clone of an older game, it’s something completely new.
> 
> Here are the core elements of Against the Darkmaster:
> 
> Unified Mechanics: Against the Darkmaster uses a simple underlying mechanic for everything: you roll a percentile dice, add your bonus, and confront the result with a table to see the outcome of your character’s action.
> This makes the system very easy to learn and run, and allows for fast play, without having to sacrifice detail.
> 
> Customizable Characters: characters are created by combining  different Kins and Cultures with Vocations and Background Options. This allows you to build extremely variegated playing characters, and helps you bringing your character to life by letting you define the core elements of his past.
> 
> Flexible Magic System: an open magic system, that lets every character dabble into spell casting, regardless of his Vocation, and where specialists can Warp their spells, to obtain extraordinarily powerful effects.
> 
> Bloody Tactical Combat: Maim, stun and kill your foes! Completely revised Attack Tables and Critical Strikes make combat fast and brutal. In Against the Darkmaster every blow could be lethal, so pick you fights and tactics wisely.
> 
> Travel & Exploration: travel has always played an important role in fantasy sagas, and in Against the Darkmaster each journey is an adventure on itself. Your characters will wander through wilderness and Darklands, face dangerous hazards, and find refuge in those few Safe Havens that still manage to resist the pernicious influence of the Darkmaster.
> 
> Character-Driven Play: a Passions & Drive system, designed to bring characters motivations and goals into play, helps you forge your character’s destiny exclusively through your choices, without compromising roleplaying immersion.
> 
> But there’s much more to it, as you will see by heading to our website and downloading the FREE Quickstart Rules of the game, containing everything you need to create your heroes and start your adventure against the hordes of the Darkmaster.
> 
> Let us know what you think about it, don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions, and stay tuned for more news about the game!



Thanks for this. I'll tell a friend about this who's into this sort-of thing.


----------



## Topramesk

Find out if you have what it takes to be a hero with our brand new _Against the Darkmaster_ *Player's Handbook*! All player-facing collected in a single, easy to reference manual, both in PDF and POD. Get it now on DTRPG!

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/401318/Against-the-Darkmaster-Players-Handbook


----------



## Nikosandros

Are the core rules available in the EU?


----------

